# Self-discipline



## supernova

I would to know how to write Self-discipline in many languages! many thanks to all of you!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Supernova: For a translation in Multiple languages, I suggest you post this question in the Other Languages Forum.


----------



## ampurdan

Maybe Supernova was not asking for the translation of "self-discipline" into all languages, but rather the trasnlation of "Self-discipline in all Languages!".

Well, wichever it be, this is my contribution: "autodisciplina en todos los idiomas" in Spanish and "autodisciplina en totes les llengues" in Catalan.


----------



## nkgagne

¡Que mires en el diccionario!  No puedo poner el enlace por ser miembro nuevo, pero busque "self-discipline."

Look in the dictionary!  I can't post the link because I'm a new member, but look up "self-discipline."

Cheers


----------



## supernova

I did look the word up in multilingual dictionaries but sometimes the meaning goes a little bit far, so I was hoping I could get the translation from natives. but thank you guys, I will post it in the other language forum.


----------



## alby

*Croatian:*

Samodisciplina

Nataša


----------



## Jana337

Czech: sebedisciplína

Jana


----------



## Agnès E.

Français : autodiscipline


----------



## Whodunit

German: Selbstdisziplin.


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: autodisciplina.


----------



## _sandra_

In Polish it would be: *samodyscyplina*

Sandra


----------



## amikama

Hebrew: משמעת עצמית


----------



## elroy

Arabic: *ضبط النفس*


----------



## Yang

Chinese:自律.


----------



## natasha2000

alby said:
			
		

> *Croatian:*
> 
> Samodisciplina
> 
> Nataša


 

Serbian
Same as Croatian.....
Samodisciplina


----------



## Lancel0t

Filipino - disiplina sa sarili or sariling disiplina


----------



## anico

Finnish: itsekuri


----------



## supernova

many thanks everybody! your help is well appreciated! many thanks again!


----------



## annettehola

Selvdisciplin in Danish.


----------



## JimmySeal

Japanese: 自粛 (jishuku: self-discipline, self-control), 修養 (shuuyou: discipline, culture)  depending on which sense of the word you're going for


----------



## walnut

Italiano: autodisciplina


----------



## Gremli Skremli

Norwegian: Selvdisiplin


----------



## Encolpius

in Hungarian it sounds entirely different

önfegyelem (actually ön- means self-)


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Αυτοπειθαρχία»* [af.tɔ.pi.θarˈçi.a] (fem.) a MoGr calque (1897) for the Eng. _self-descipline_ < prefix *«αυτο-» aftο-* of Classical anaphorical pron. *«αὐτός» a̯utós* (masc.), *«αὐτή» a̯utḗ* (fem.), *«αὐτό(ν)» a̯utó(n)* (neut.) --> _the same_ (PIE *h₂eu- _again_ + *to- _that_) which in MoGr is a self-referential prefix + Classical fem. *«πειθαρχίᾱ» pei̯tʰărkʰíā* --> _obedience to command, discipline_ (< *«πείθω» peí̯tʰō* + *«ἀρχή» ărkʰḗ*).


----------

